# Anyone from Cali???



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Just wanted to see if anyone was from Cali. I know there's a nissan meet coming up and I just wanted to pass the word along. This is a Bay area meet in Freakmont on the 1st of Feb.
If you need more info let me know.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

there is a specific section to post this type of info.....


----------

